# Snake Not Eating



## Junglemac123 (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi there
My python seems to have lost her front fangs and will not eat. What should I do?


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 22, 2017)

I think you might need to find out where your local reptile dentist is. They should carry spares at a reasonable price.


----------



## icuucme2 (Feb 22, 2017)

are you serious Paul Pythons a reptile dentist dentures for snakes lol


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 22, 2017)

icuucme2 said:


> are you serious Paul Pythons a reptile dentist dentures for snakes lol



Absolutely. Have you not seen snake dentures before lol


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## pinefamily (Feb 23, 2017)

how has your python lost its fangs?


----------



## pythoninfinite (Feb 23, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> how has your python lost its fangs?



Left them in a glass on the bedside table, and they were knocked off during the night...

Jamie


----------



## icuucme2 (Feb 23, 2017)

i googled snake dentists and I cant find any I think u r having us on and no im not blond lol and im not ashamed to admit I looked for it lol


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 23, 2017)

icuucme2 said:


> i googled snake dentists and I cant find any I think u r having us on and no im not blond lol and im not ashamed to admit I looked for it lol



ROFLMAO. Sorry ICUUCME2 but that is hilarious. 
I think the OP is a troll hence my attempted humour, & non intended sending you on a wild goose chase lol.


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 23, 2017)

And I thought I'd be polite and ask......


----------



## icuucme2 (Feb 24, 2017)

it didn't send me on a wild goose chase I had nothing better to do and I do find it funny. sg all good . I didn't think it was true but I had to check cause who knows what they do these days lol


----------



## Tinky (Feb 24, 2017)

I think we could all benefit from a good list of specialist professional service providers for our reptiles.


The time I took my bredli to a chiropractor the guy did not seem to know what she was doing.


----------

